# rut?



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

when does rut start? i heard after the full moon on the 26th. if different please tell


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

it depends....It will be here full swing within two weeks....there are already signs of it coming though


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If you go the Lunar route, Bucks will peak out the "Chase Phase" on the 31st of Oct.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

THEY ARE NOT CHASING IN MY LOCATION. YESTERDAY IN MY BACK YARD SAW A 10pt 6pt SPIKE AND DOE. ALL JUST MOZING AROUND. NO CHASING OR AGRESSION. STRANGE. I'LL BE HITTING IT HARD BETWEEN NOW AND THE SECOND WEEK OF NOV.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Went out last night and saw 13 does and 5 bucks.....one of the bucks was a booner for sure with 8 tines on just one side-couldnt get a good enough look to see the other side but estimating it at a 14-16 point, and that was 300 yds out....but starting to see chasing phases in younger bucks with the does..... the older more mature bucks are starting to show agression towards the smaller ones, but not total dominance yet....just laying the ears back and staring them down as they come close and they have split out of their bachelor groups... so my guess for peak rut, depending on if the weather keeps like this, will be in the neighborhood of around the first week of november...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

antlers8893 said:


> when does rut start? i heard after the full moon on the 26th. if different please tell


Should be tomorrow about 3pm. Don't be late!  

CG


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Should be tomorrow about 3pm. Don't be late!
> 
> CG


I was thinking closer to 4pm. tonight. That's when I'll be climbing into my stand.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

the buck i shot last saturday was definitely sniffing after a young doe who was under my tree for a few minutes...made me think theyre starting to get in the mood...


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

TPaco214 said:


> the buck i shot last saturday was definitely sniffing after a young doe who was under my tree for a few minutes...made me think theyre starting to get in the mood...[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think that they are starting yet. At the earliest I have seen is the end of OCT a doe was in. I killed it on my b-day so you need to find where the does are. I have my 3 best ones on my profile but this is the one I got last year. I have the cameras out and I sit and watch everynight. Delaware area NO movement.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Kiowa Very nice buck. Has to be one of the nicest I have seen on here. What did it score? How old do you think he was? Thanks BC


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have not seen any sniffing or chasing, but I did see more bucks last weekend than I have seen all year combined. They were all young bucks, but I believe that the activity is beginning to pick up. I've seen many more scrapes this week and the bucks seem to be patrolling the areas more, yet they are not in the so called "rutting" activity.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had a wide, heavy beamed shooter tailing a doe last night. Hit the bleat can and he started toward me till the doe took off the other way. He had his nose to grind stone!!!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

yeh def the bucks r getting interested now....check out the neck of the buck on the post that says "big visitor"....all swelled up


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok well idk i know there starting to fight cuz i was hitting my rattle back and my grunt tube and there was a small half rack come out of the woods right behind me .. he was looking around when he came out and this was last weekend. so i mean nothing huge like i would have liked to see came out but that just show things are getting started up and im ready for it . i can not wait for the rut to come in full swing it comes in right about on my b-day too so i hope i can capitalize and im able to say BBD (Big Buck Down)


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

BigChessie said:


> Kiowa Very nice buck. Has to be one of the nicest I have seen on here. What did it score? How old do you think he was? Thanks BC


It scored a 172. I would say 4 years old or so. My farm holds the big boys. I have 2 others bigger them him and one other about the same size.I'll go and that the pic of them on the wall.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would say the rut is pretty close. I saw 2 bucks yesterday following Does. At one point, I had that buck, 2 smaller bucks, and 1 button buck out infront of me about 75 yards out. The bigger buck was a brute. He kept running off the other three bucks, but the smaller bucks kept coming back. He was not going to give up his claim to some tail. It is about to get interesting.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I found a bunch of new scrapes this weekend. Also filmed a spike dogging 2 Does. He actually pushed one 10 yards from the stand. I dropped her with a crimson talon. Won't be long until the mature bucks come out to play. Right now all I have seen are the 1 1/2 old bucks getting that funny feeling for the first time. lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, grats on the wall hanger!


----------

